# Getting HD on 6/12



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I am upgrading to HD and getting the vip622. I searched and can not find what cables come in the box with the 622. I would like to know before the installer comes so I will not have to buy a cable that is already in the box. I am guessing there is not a HDMI cable.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

Mine came with component, composite, and a phone line. Oh, and a short piece of cable (RG-6)


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

ZigSteenine said:


> Mine came with component, composite, and a phone line. Oh, and a short piece of cable (RG-6)


Thanks for the info.

How does SD look using the component cable? I am using s-video with my current DVR and some times it look good and sometimes it does not..

Ken


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

kdwebsol said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> How does SD look using the component cable? I am using s-video with my current DVR and some times it look good and sometimes it does not..
> 
> Ken


On my 51 inch the sd looks so so on some and lousey on some. With hd you will be so spoiled that is all you will watch if you are like me.
REMEMBER to ask the tech to set your hd option for 720p if you have lcd or plasma and 1080i if you have dlp or crt projection or crt tube.
It comes set to 480i from the factory.
My tech did not know this and I had to show him when he came back to ground the install.
I had spent 1/2 the day messing around trying to find out why my picture look so lousy until I found the hd menu in the options list.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

dude2 said:


> REMEMBER to ask the tech to set your hd option for 720p if you have lcd or plasma and 1080i if you have dlp or crt projection or crt tube.
> It comes set to 480i from the factory.


Thanks for the tip. Can not wait untill the 12th......

Ken


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

dude2 said:


> On my 51 inch the sd looks so so on some and lousey on some. With hd you will be so spoiled that is all you will watch if you are like me.
> REMEMBER to ask the tech to set your hd option for 720p if you have lcd or plasma and 1080i if you have dlp or crt projection or crt tube.
> It comes set to 480i from the factory.
> My tech did not know this and I had to show him when he came back to ground the install.
> I had spent 1/2 the day messing around trying to find out why my picture look so lousy until I found the hd menu in the options list.


Why are you saying 720 p for a plasma? It will depend on the type of plasma that one has I tend to think.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

whatchel1 said:


> Why are you saying 720 p for a plasma? It will depend on the type of plasma that one has I tend to think.


Chatcel1,

Most Plasma, and directly view LCD HD displays have a native resolution that is much closer to the 720p pixel depth. Since that is the case your TV does NOT have to modify or scale the 1080i pixel count. Scaling from 1920x1080 to the lesser pixel depth of 720p is less likely to introduce artifacts.

John


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I use 1080i with my Plasma. I think it looks better, but honestly I can't tell much difference between 1080i and 720p. My plasma is a 50" Panasonic, the resolution is 1366 x 768. I'm not sure why you guys think Plasmas don't have the resolution to display 1080i, but like I said... I can't tell. 

EDIT: After looking back and forth, 1080i does look better to me. Maybe if I was watching sports or something I should try switching to 720p and see if it's the same, but I'm watching HDNet News and the 1080i does look better to me.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

My HD install did not happen.

Dish never sent me my 622. I thought the installer was going to have it like my regaler install. But the the installer said he does not have one and the paper work said that it was sent to my house. I called Dish and they told me in very bad broken english that it did ship and will take 30 days to get it. 30 days! How do they ship it?

Now I have to take more time out of work when and if I ever receive the 622. The sad thing is that they charged me on 6/4/06. 

Still stuck in SD


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

kdwebsol said:


> My HD install did not happen.
> 
> Dish never sent me my 622. I thought the installer was going to have it like my regaler install. But the the installer said he does not have one and the paper work said that it was sent to my house. I called Dish and they told me in very bad broken english that it did ship and will take 30 days to get it. 30 days! How do they ship it?
> 
> ...


What an aweful experience. I am supposed to be expecting them tom, the 13th. I called them twice to make sure if the installer is bringing the receiver, and they both said yes he will bring it himself. What a let down that must be. I have learned not to get my hopes up after reading the forums on this matter. I love the way they charge you for it before it even ships. I didn't know that was legal. And, why is it so difficult to get a knowledgable CSR on the phone? One lady told me I was subscribing to porn, and after reading her my statement line by line she realized she pulled up the wrong account. These are the people I am depending on getting me HD.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I just found out that Dish never sent the 622 and now the earliest date they can install is July 2. That is a Sunday, I wonder if they will show up?

Does anyone know a different number then 888-284-7116 that I can call and talk with a manger or someone higher up then the service operates. I do not think I should have to wait because they made the error and did not ship the receiver.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

kdwebsol said:


> I just found out that Dish never sent the 622 and now the earliest date they can install is July 2. That is a Sunday, I wonder if they will show up?
> 
> Does anyone know a different number then 888-284-7116 that I can call and talk with a manger or someone higher up then the service operates. I do not think I should have to wait because they made the error and did not ship the receiver.
> 
> ...


I was supposed to have an install today the 13th, but shockingly, It didn't happen. However, I have been given another early install date of July 10th! Unbelievable. I too want to do something about this. That is outrageous. Ofcourse, my credit card was charged immediately back on the 9th, the only thing they managed to get right with great speed I might add.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

motts said:


> I was supposed to have an install today the 13th, but shockingly, It didn't happen. However, I have been given another early install date of July 10th! Unbelievable. I too want to do something about this. That is outrageous. Ofcourse, my credit card was charged immediately back on the 9th, the only thing they managed to get right with great speed I might add.


I had a similar problem, when I orderd my 811 in Dec. What a mess, nobody said they were going to have the ViP series and I paid in early Dec, so I could have HD for the Bowl games. Nothing in Dec, just excuses, nothing in for Most of Jan, just excuses( luckily I document everything, tech support background) so in Feb when I discoverd this site, I REALLY complained. Ended up getting a nice credit to my account and the 211 for 49, just like I paid for the 811. After 8+ years with Dish it almost drove me away, but all was settled to my satifaction. So document who you talk to name and ID# they all have one(even the Supervisors), as you have more problems point it out to ever supervisor you get ahold of. Tell you get satisfaction.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

My HD upgrade from hell continues. My last call to Dish was late on 6/12, my original install date. They told me that my receive was shipped and I should receive it on 6/14. I did receive a package from Dish today, but it was an empty box to return my 625.

I called today and asked for the tracking number and was told they can not give me the number, but my 622 was going to ship today. I refreshed their memory that I was already told that the 622 shipped and I was charged on 6/2. I then asked to cancel my upgrade. I was on hold for a few minutes and the operator came back and said she needed a few more minutes and then disconnected me.

I then called back and had to start all over again. The operator put me on hold again and came back and said there is a problem with my account and a supervisor will have to call me with in the hour.

Two hours later still no call.

All I want is an HD upgrade, I guess Dish really does not want me to upgrade.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I never received the phone call from Dish. So I called back and finally got someone who was very helpful and even said he will not hang up on me. He put me on hold and came back with good news. The installer will have the 622 for me and will install it on 6/20!

I also paid $299 for the 622 and he said it is now only $199 and will give me a credit on my account. To bad all the service reps are not like the one I talked to today. 

Lets see what happens on the 20th.


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

I got the same line from a rep on Tuesday: "the installer will bring the 622 and 211 with him on Friday". Could be just their way of getting you to give them your CC# because you think you'll be installed right away.

As it always happens, I start to read the horror stories with E* right after I sign up. Well, I've got D* now and if Dish tries to pull that cr*p with me I'm going to cancel and consider myself lucky (if they say they've already sent the equipment out I'll refuse it). Let them argue with AMEX. Of course I'm a big talker now, we'll see if I can put my money where my mouth is come Friday. 

=NLK=


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

On one of the threads, it may be in the 622 forum, someone claimed that sometime in June the installers will be bringing the box with them. I'd take that with a grain of salt, however. 

I have had only pleasant experiences with CSRs. Knock on wood. My own 622 was shipped properly and I received it before the installer showed up. I called a few days before the installer was due and inquired about a tracking number. The CSR said she couldn't find any record of a shipment and they were out of 622s at the time. She asked if I would call and cancel if I didn't receive the unit by the day bedore the scheduled install. The 622 that hadn't shipped showed up that very day via UPS. I think they need a new computer system.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I finally got my HD upgrade on 6/20! O so pretty......

On 6/16 UPS dropped of the 622 that was for original install date of 6/12. I was charged on 6/2 and the ship date on the UPS label was 6/14 two days after the install date. So I kept it unopened just in case the installers did not have one again.

The installer had one so after he was finished I drove down to my local UPS store and refused the shipment. 

Good luck to everyone else having delays to your HD upgrade. Just keep calling until you receive a rep that is helpful. It took me several times, but the last person I talked to was very helpful and actually took the time to help.


----------

